# Potbox for Electric bikes/trikes, what did you use?



## HighTech (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, this is not entirely my project and a buddy wants to just use a pot box that can handle 30 Amps to go straight to his 12 Volt DC motor. I indicated it would work, but then upon searching for any pot box to rig to his trike we are finding a variety of prices ranging from 80 bucks on up, which I thought I saw some on here that got a decent pot box for around 20 bucks, but can't remember who it was. So if any of you have converted your bike to electric, what did you use and how much and where did you buy it from? Also, what ratings were the pot boxes? He is pretty much cheap like I am when it comes to these little test projects for amusement, but any help or ideas on a good little pot box that can handle 30 Amps DC would be great. Would like to hear different versions and if anyone used a rotating pot or just went with the rocker pot box, or which did you use?


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

I wouldn't recomend using a potbox. Use a real controller. The range and efficiency will be complete crap with just a rheostat. at 1/2 throttle, the loss will be 1/2 through the pot and 1/2 to the motor.

And I suspect, that even though the motor may be 30A, there's nothing to limit that current, so if you really jam the motor on full, it'l draw whatever it wants to draw, which could be way higher than 30A.

Spend the money on a decent controller for a bike.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Yup, exactly that.

When we talk about "pot boxes" it's the little tiny thing that tells the controller how much power to apply, not the thing that carries the power between the battery and controller.

On my scooter, I use a little hall-effect twist grip that is specifically made for my controller. My controller limits continuous current around 28A, but allows spikes over 30A for a couple seconds (helpful to get rolling).


----------

